# Overnight Parking Along Interstate



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

hey all, I am planning a trip to the Smokies next month and am looking for info regarding overnight parking along the interstate. Any friendly places? I have heard some things about Cracker Barrel and Walmart but never talked to anyone who actually did park there.
Any help with the West Virginia and Virginia area is appreciated.
Carl


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

We have stayed in various Walmart parking lots many times before. I haven't stayed in any in the area you are heading. Some Walmart stores don't want overnight "guests", but by and large most are RV friendly. Most Walmart's will post a sign in the parking lot if they don't want you to stay overnight. We are usually not the only RV's in the lots by morning. We have also stayed in a Lowe's parking lot. Never stayed in truck stop or the side of the interstate, but I hear the truck stops are noisy and I would not feel comfortable staying on an exit/entrance ramp on interstate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've stayed at Wal-Mart a few times on trips, worked out well. Yes Cracker Barrell has the same policy, if the cities they are in allow it.

Here is a good resource

The folks at Escapees put together a basic code of conduct that has served us well:
ESCAPEES CODE OF PARKING ETIQUETTE
1. Obtain permission from a qualified individual.
2. Park out of the way.
3. No awnings, chairs, or barbecue grill.
4. Avoid using slide-outs if at all possible.
5. Do not use your leveling jacks on asphalt.
6. Limit your stay - one night maximum!
7. Purchase gas, food, or supplies as a form of thank -you when feasible.
8. Always leave an area cleaner than you found it.
9. Practice safety precautions.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I park at walmart every night wheather im empty or loaded. I deliver rv's.

Here is a website I use daily..

Click

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We do it when hauling out or back from vacation destinations. You can buy a road atlas in Walmart that includes all of the Walmart locations. We've only hit one that had signs saying "no overnight parking." That was a local ordinance.








I tried asking at Walmarts, but you just get confused employees. If it is camping season, you will likely see other rigs there. Tuck in with them, and have a good night's rest.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have stayed at a lot of truck stops. For one its legal. We use the facilities at the truck stop. The bathrooms, restaurants and fuel stations. Most of them are even getting dump stations for busses and RV's. We park out of the way and never had a problem with truck noise. It can get a little noise in the AM when they all hit the road but if your in the back of off to the side we never had a problem. When its cold the heat is going anyhow so we only hear the heater running. Also you can get around them with ease since they are made for stuff twice our size. But where ever you go use caution, be alert and lock your doors. Don't stick your head out the door to check out a noise, people expect you too use the door, use a window first. Thats staying anywhere, its a dangerous world, don't be a statistic and watch for pirates....


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We stayed a couple of walmarts. The first was great there was already about 7 rvs in the lot. It was right off the interstate and there was a big no semi parking sign. The second was a walmart about 2 miles off the interstate in a not so nice neighborhood, It did have security driving around. We were beat and needed to stop. We only stayed for about five hours and got out of there. I did go and speak to the manger and he looked at me like i was crazy and said ok. Since it was off of the interstate, I figured he did not get many people staying in his lot.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Some of the Cabela's stores - the one in Mitchell SD, for sure - provide places for overnight RV camping, including dog-walk area and kennel. (They probably don't want your dog in the store, but want you to come in - so they have provided the solution.)

There are no hookups, so you will be dry camping. But if all you need is a place to park and sleep, this is a very inexpensive option - as in $0.

Mike


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Great advise from you all. I liked the website called allstay. I had never seen that one. Good list of etiquette also. Another reason to love this forum.
Thanks again, Carl


----------

